# Ariens Compact 24" Auger Move Snow To Sides Instead of Center.



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

I replaced the gear case on my Compact 24". It appeared to be leaking even after I replaced the seals. I figured I'd order a new gear case assembly and be done with it. When I replaced the gear case I must have installed the augers in wrong, so I thought. The snow was being moved to the sides instead of the center to be pushed out the chute. 

The augers are two different sizes and can't be installed wrong from what I've seen. I also tried to flip them over to see if that made any difference. I discovered that there was no hole for the shear pin if I did that. It also didn't appear that flipping the auger would spin and move the snow towards the center. 

When installing the gear case assembly, I had a heck of a time getting the bolts back on, on the side of the housing. Required some muscle and a second person. I don't recall it being that hard to reinstall the orginal.

I called Jakes small engines and confirmed it was the correct part number. Am I doing something wrong? Should I open the gear case and flip the rod so that I can swap the augers to the opposite side? At this point I wonder if it was assembled incorrectly at Ariens? Has anyone ever had this happen?

It will shoot snow but not like it used to.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its most likely that you put the augers back on backwards..I made this for another recent discussion on this topic:










And check out the thread for more details:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ly-got-answer-question-auger-orientation.html


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would agree that you have the augers on reverse.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't feel bad, I did the same thing. Augers backwards. Boy was I pissed. I drank extra that day, next day switched them.

Yes it stinks.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

I tried to to swap the augers from left to right, but the shafts and augers are different sizes. They only fit on one side. The shaft is about 1" difference in size.


----------



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

could you have mounted the gearbox upside down?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> I tried to to swap the augers from left to right, but the shafts and augers are different sizes. They only fit on one side. The shaft is about 1" difference in size.


How about some pics so we can see what's really going on? Include the old gearbox so we might spot possible changes.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll take pics in the next few days after work. I don't have the original gear case any longer. I swapped the gear case over the summer, but just noticed the auger issue recently. I don't think the gear case is upside down as the fill bolt should be on top. There wouldn't be enough oil in the gear case if it was filled over. Not even sure the bolt holes would line up on the case.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> I tried to to swap the augers from left to right, but the shafts and augers are different sizes. They only fit on one side. The shaft is about 1" difference in size.


You must mean different length, can you confirm which longer shaft is on which side?


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, the length of the shafts on either side are two different sizes. I looked up the model in the parts diagram last night, it appears to be a single shaft through the gear box with a key in the center gear. I wonder if I can slide the shaft over. I'm not sure why I never tried that.

I gave the blower to my dad to use. I'll try and pick it up tonight so that I can try and correct it. I would prefer not to have to reopen the gear box to slide the shaft over. I'll take some pictures and post it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> Yes, the length of the shafts on either side are two different sizes. I looked up the model in the parts diagram last night, it appears to be a single shaft through the gear box with a key in the center gear. I wonder if I can slide the shaft over. I'm not sure why I never tried that.
> 
> I hope it will be as simple as you say but I can't see why not, once you have the augers out each side just measure each shear bolt holes on the shaft against the augers measurements before you remove the shaft.
> If you want you can post pic of proposed auger placement and we can tell you if the augers are positioned correctly. Good Luck


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was able to resolve the issue. I flipping the augers to the opposite side as suggested and tapped the shaft with a hammer to even out the length of the shaft on both sides. I'm not sure why I didn't try this when I had it all apart last time. I guess for some reason I was afraid of damaging the gear case.


----------



## Barros1389 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've attached pictures of before and after. Now the teeth on the auger are pointing down and actually doing something.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> I've attached pictures of before and after. Now the teeth on the auger are pointing down and actually doing something.


 A bit perplexed is the image on the left the before and the one on the right with snow the after?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> A bit perplexed is the image on the left the before and the one on the right with snow the after?


The photo on the left is the revised corrected re install.

The photo on the right was how it "was". This photo is taken from the top of the the bucket looking down. 

I think he is driving home the direction of the "teeth" versus the slant of the auger which most of us have come to notice and look for now. Just my observations, could be wrong however.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad you solved the problem! 

Yes, the two photos are not "before and after", they are actually "after and before"! 

Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Barros1389 said:


> I've attached pictures of before and after. Now the teeth on the auger are pointing down and actually doing something.


The gearbox is a bit offset on later compact models, compared to earlier compact models...that is why I wanted to see a pic. Looks like you figured it out.


----------

